# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  When should I start my HCG?

## srt4wad

I have 5000ui vial of HCG and a bottle of bwater, I will mix them together when I am ready to start HCG. My question is after reading the HCG FAQ thread when should I start and stop HCG the thread states 3-4wks before end of cycel? Or did I read that wrong? I was told to start 2-3 weeks into cycle and stop one week before start of PCT. What would be signs to start the second week or the 3rd week? What should I do? I am running liquidex .25eod now until start of PCT. 

Sust only 12wk cycle 
5'11
191
30yrs

Also, from what I understand on that FAQ is to get a 250ui dose per pin I need to mix 15ml of bwater with the HCG?

Thanks

----------


## jasc

> I have 5000ui vial of HCG and a bottle of bwater, I will mix them together when I am ready to start HCG. My question is after reading the HCG FAQ thread when should I start and stop HCG the thread states 3-4wks before end of cycel? Or did I read that wrong? I was told to start 2-3 weeks into cycle and stop one week before start of PCT. What would be signs to start the second week or the 3rd week? What should I do? I am running liquidex .25eod now until start of PCT.
> 
> Sust only 12wk cycle
> 5'11
> 191
> 30yrs
> 
> Also, from what I understand on that FAQ is to get a 250ui dose per pin I need to mix 15ml of bwater with the HCG?
> 
> Thanks


Start somewhere around wk 4 or 5.. since you have 5000iu ( enough for 10 wks @ 500iu/wk) and you will take it up until a few days before you begin pct, Figure out your cycle completion date n work backwards to find the exact start date.

With 5000iu I'd mix 5ml bac water, that way each 250iu shot is .25ml.

----------


## Flier

Ultimately you would start HCG with start of your cycle, pending on what ester, you could start 2-3 weeks in. End 3 days prior to PCT, however,
in my experience the potency of HCG declines rapidly after 30 days mixed with Bac water. So don´t count more than 40 days after mixing, so time your start accordingly. Best would be ofourse to get another 5000iu vial.
Mixing, I just mix and draw into an insulin syringe, and pin a little each time (250iu)
What I do, is inject 2 ml into the powder, get a 1 ml syringe and draw. Each 0.1ml is now 250iu. Lasts me 5 weeks. Then I mix a new one. The leftover 2500iu after mixing I toss.

----------


## technodrome

Hahaha.. Good to see someone else was confused by this. When you read different stickies and the HCG profile page you get drastically differing opinions of how to use the stuff......

You've just got to make a decision, listen to those who suggest to use the HCG on cycle, or those who suggest to use it during PCT.

I personally went with using it on cycle because it makes so much more sense to prevent loss of your own test production. A far better choice IMO then just simply letting your production shut down then just jump starting it again near the end....!!!! It seems to me the vast majority of people would agree.

----------


## srt4wad

This maybe a dumb question but, what would be signs I would need to start 2,3, 4 or 5 weeks in? Getting another bottle I don't think will be an issue and it only took about 8 days to get here anyways. I still plan on 250ui e3d.

Thanks

----------


## NotConvincedYet

> This maybe a dumb question but, what would be signs I would need to start 2,3, 4 or 5 weeks in? Getting another bottle I don't think will be an issue and it only took about 8 days to get here anyways. I still plan on 250ui e3d.
> 
> Thanks


If your balls start shrinking!

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Ultimately you would start HCG with start of your cycle, pending on what ester, you could start 2-3 weeks in. End 3 days prior to PCT, however,
> in my experience the potency of HCG declines rapidly after 30 days mixed with Bac water. So don´t count more than 40 days after mixing, so time your start accordingly. Best would be ofourse to get another 5000iu vial.
> Mixing, I just mix and draw into an insulin syringe, and pin a little each time (250iu)
> What I do, is inject 2 ml into the powder, get a 1 ml syringe and draw. Each 0.1ml is now 250iu. Lasts me 5 weeks. Then I mix a new one. The leftover 2500iu after mixing I toss.


What is stopping you from separating half the powder rather than throwing half away? I obviously have not seen hcg before but I'm interested to know

----------


## >Good Luck<

Bump

----------


## srt4wad

I have mixed 2ml of bact water to my HCG 5000ui and I am using u-100 insulin syringes and they are 1/2ml. From stated above I would have done 0.1 if I were using a 1ml syringe so does that mean I pull to the 10 mark on the u-100 to get 250ui? The syringe is marked 5,10,15 and so on up to 50.

----------


## srt4wad

Another question, as soon as the water hit it the powerder totally disolved is that correct? And it is clear is that correct I am only asking since I have never seen HCG nor have I ever mixed it. Plus there is not much in the vial, I did 1ml of water at a time (2ml) total then pulled it all and put in to a vial now I am going to put it in fridge.

----------


## Flier

> What is stopping you from separating half the powder rather than throwing half away? I obviously have not seen hcg before but I'm interested to know


Not much. It´s in a sterile vial. After breaking it, it is no longer sterile. Not sure how big of a deal that is.
I get it on script, very cheap, so why bother.




> I have mixed 2ml of bact water to my HCG 5000ui and I am using u-100 insulin syringes and they are 1/2ml. From stated above I would have done 0.1 if I were using a 1ml syringe so does that mean I pull to the 10 mark on the u-100 to get 250ui? The syringe is marked 5,10,15 and so on up to 50.


That´s sounds about right.
So you´re injecting it all into a sterile while after mixing it?
Just keep drawing from it and use it then, even past 30-40 days. Won´t hurt. You may or may not notice the potency decreasing after 30 days.

----------


## srt4wad

That´s sounds about right.
So you´re injecting it all into a sterile while after mixing it?
Just keep drawing from it and use it then, even past 30-40 days. Won´t hurt. You may or may not notice the potency decreasing after 30 days.[/QUOTE]


Yes, I mixed the HCG in its little vial and then pulled it all out and put it in a sterile vial. Was that bad? How else could I store it after teh vial was broken? I should get about 5 weeks out of that amount? 2x week? Maybe I am not seeing it but with 2ml of water in the vial it does not look like 5 weeks worth maybe becasue I bought I big vial. So I will pin when I get home tonight I did not do it this morning wanted to make sure I was doing it right before I did it.

U-100 is marked as such
-----[]||||5||||10...and so on up to 50[]===() which is half a mL so pull to 10? Not that bad of a drawing of the U-100. LOL

----------


## Flier

> That´s sounds about right.
> So you´re injecting it all into a sterile while after mixing it?
> Just keep drawing from it and use it then, even past 30-40 days. Won´t hurt. You may or may not notice the potency decreasing after 30 days.



Yes, I mixed the HCG in its little vial and then pulled it all out and put it in a sterile vial. Was that bad? How else could I store it after teh vial was broken? I should get about 5 weeks out of that amount? 2x week? Maybe I am not seeing it but with 2ml of water in the vial it does not look like 5 weeks worth maybe becasue I bought I big vial. So I will pin when I get home tonight I did not do it this morning wanted to make sure I was doing it right before I did it.

U-100 is marked as such
-----[]||||5||||10...and so on up to 50[]===() which is half a mL so pull to 10? Not that bad of a drawing of the U-100. LOL[/QUOTE]
Sounds good.
So u have 10 weeks worth of 500iu/week.
If you feel it starts loosing potency after 4-5 weeks, just start pinning 500iu each time.

----------


## srt4wad

Thanks bud, I pulled to 10 on the U-100 and pinned in the old gut. I am going to order another 5000ui of HCG today or tomorrow. Is there a better way to mix it? I mean was it ok that I moved it from its vial to another? Or should I mix it in what it comes in and then pull the amount needed in sveral syringes and store in freezer?

----------


## Flier

> Thanks bud, I pulled to 10 on the U-100 and pinned in the old gut. I am going to order another 5000ui of HCG today or tomorrow. Is there a better way to mix it? I mean was it ok that I moved it from its vial to another? Or should I mix it in what it comes in and then pull the amount needed in sveral syringes and store in freezer?


You did it right.
Many ways of doing it. Like I said, I just draw 2500iu into a 1ml syringe and throw the rest.

----------

